# Bumps filled with pus on goat's udder



## diapazon64 (Dec 18, 2013)

The Alpine doe was doing well last summer, but now we have a problem with her since August.

We do not know much about goat diseases, and we need some kind of advice or help to figure out what kind of bumps filled with pus on the goat's udder ( see a picture attached). Feels like it hurts her a lot when we milk her by hand. The problem does not go away, but it is getting worse. Is there any treatment or cure to get rid of these bumps? Please, help. Thank you.
Tanya.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be staph infection. Clean her udder and then put chlorhexidine on it. Hibiclens is chlorhexidine and you can get it at the drug store. Do that twice a day.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We had frostbite and razor burn both on our first batch of fresh does out of high production lines. My guess is staph, or allergic reaction to bedding.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would also guess staph as well. Chlorhexidine will clear it up pretty quick, but do not put any ointment on the udder or anything like bag balm as all that will do is trap the bacteria against the skin and make things worse. Also, go in her shed/barn and get down on your knees. If your knees get wet the barn needs a good cleaning and dry bedding. If you clean it out, put down some hydrated lime (powdered lime, can be bought at a farm store I get mine at Ace Hardware in the garden department) this will help the ground to dry and also neutralizes ammonia. Often the bedding will look dry, but when you get down in it you may find that it is actually wet.


----------



## diapazon64 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you for your answers. 
We still milk her. Can we treat her with all that mentioned above and drink the milk? We always drink it when it is raw and warm (we do not believe in refrigerators). Or we should wait a little and treat the doe when she will get dry? How about the bumps? Do we have to do with them in order to get rid of the yellow pus? Any little incision with the sharp blade to rupture some of them?


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm not sure if I would be drinking milk from a goat with a staph infection, you might get the bacteria in your mouth and get a infection yourself.
Anyone can correct me if I'm wrong about this but it just doesn't sound safe to me. :-?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Talron said:


> I'm not sure if I would be drinking milk from a goat with a staph infection, you might get the bacteria in your mouth and get a infection yourself.
> Anyone can correct me if I'm wrong about this but it just doesn't sound safe to me. :-?


I'm with you. Staph infection is nothing to play around with


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a bad case of staph. I would be treating that ASAP. I would also not be drinking her milk or even feeding it to other animals. 

I would start cleaning her udder and putting the chlorhexidine on twice a day. You really don't want this going into her udder and becoming gangrene.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I wouldn't cut open the bumps. They should go away on their own once you start treating with the chlorhexidine.


----------



## diapazon64 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you for your suggestions. I just went to a local Drug Store and found a bottle of Antiseptic Skin Cleanser. They said it works the same as Chlorhexidine. Here is the actual picture of the medicine. Is this a right drug I can use it to treat doe's udder ?


----------



## diapazon64 (Dec 18, 2013)

But the lady in the Store highly recommended to purchase VETASAN ointment which is available on line. Here is the picture of it. Which drug will work better ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes you can use that. Don't know anything about the other stuff. I would just start with the cleanser. You don't want anything to hold in moisture.


----------

